#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Minhas configurações de DBM e Amplitude do sinal estão corretas? Tem como melhorar?

## moubat

Utilizo duas unidades nanobeam m5-16, para enlace ponto a ponto sem interferência, em área rural. Setei o output power em 5dbm para preservar a vida útil dos processadores, uma vez que o sistema ficará ativo 24h por dia, 7dias por semana. Visto isso, minha maior dúvida está na questão ''amplitude do canal'' isto porque o enlace é de apenas 1km e a intensidade de sinal está em -69dBm, configurado para 40MHZ. Estou transmitindo, aparentemente, sem perdas. Porém, gostaria de um ajuste fino para que o sistema fique ainda melhor, sem ter interferências.

Gostaria de revisar:
Canal frequencia - hoje está no automático
Amplitude do canal - hoje está em40MHz
Banda de frequencia - hoje está em automático
Energia de saída - hoje está em 5dBm

Minha velocidade de internet com modem elsys 4g é de 15mb

----------


## sphreak

> Utilizo duas unidades nanobeam m5-16, para enlace ponto a ponto sem interferência, em área rural. Setei o output power em 5dbm para preservar a vida útil dos processadores, uma vez que o sistema ficará ativo 24h por dia, 7dias por semana. Visto isso, minha maior dúvida está na questão ''amplitude do canal'' isto porque o enlace é de apenas 1km e a intensidade de sinal está em -69dBm, configurado para 40MHZ. Estou transmitindo, aparentemente, sem perdas. Porém, gostaria de um ajuste fino para que o sistema fique ainda melhor, sem ter interferências.
> 
> Gostaria de revisar:
> Canal frequencia - hoje está no automático
> Amplitude do canal - hoje está em40MHz
> Banda de frequencia - hoje está em automático
> Energia de saída - hoje está em 5dBm
> 
> Minha velocidade de internet com modem elsys 4g é de 15mb


PELO AMOR DE DEUS!!!! Pra quem se envolve na área de de telecom/informática, tirar foto do monitor chega a ser um sacrilégio!!!

Utilize a tecla print screen sem medo! Com esse reflexo todo ai fica difícil de interpretar alguma coisa!!!

Caso tenha dúvidas leia o post: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=187255

----------


## moubat

Meu amigo, era a única foto que tinha, pois estou longe do sistema ! Se eu consigo ler voce tambem consegue... Como nao bastasse isso, inseri as informações no post! 
Complicado que até aqui existam pessoas que perdem um tempo escrevendo e nao ajudam em nada...

----------


## sphreak

> Meu amigo, era a única foto que tinha, pois estou longe do sistema ! Se eu consigo ler voce tambem consegue... Como nao bastasse isso, inseri as informações no post! 
> Complicado que até aqui existam pessoas que perdem um tempo escrevendo e nao ajudam em nada...


Humildade em 1º!

Boa sorte!

----------


## moubat

Primeiro sinal disso é estar vindo aqui tirar uma dúvida, já voce até agora só falou besteira e nao contribui com nada! Boa sorte na sua jornada, abraço

----------


## sphreak

> Primeiro sinal disso é estar vindo aqui tirar uma dúvida, já voce até agora só falou besteira e nao contribui com nada! Boa sorte na sua jornada, abraço


Contribui sim:

- Ensinei a colocar as imagens conforme o padrão do fórum.

Ademais, se você não é humilde o suficiente para reconhecer que há a necessidade de adequação. Sinto muito...
Se é besteira, então não há nada de útil no que eu disse, sendo assim o Sr. é o sabe-tudo, não necessita de ajuda!

Se você vê o que está escrito: Parabéns! Nem todos vêem ou são videntes.

Novamente: Boa sorte!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Particularmente não gosto de deixar os canais no automático. Trabalhar com potência reduzida também ajuda pouco, mas quando se seta a distância a ser utilizada já reduz no próprio software.
Dez dias atrás, eu e um colega fizemos para uma distância de 250 metros um roteador com ISP ou função wireless cliente; utilizando uma antena de grade de 26 dBi e na outra ponta um modem 3G Huawei( voz e dados). O modem ficou dentro de uma caixa de madeira a 1,50 mt de altura, antena 3G 850 MHz com 5 metros; sinal da operadora( Tim) fica variando de -96 a -110 e nos dias de chuva funciona quando quer até mesmo na cidade afffff.

----------


## fabiovs1979

Tem 100% de visada? Tenta usar o airview pra achar um canal menos poluído, a distância deixo em automático, Mcstb deixo em automático.

----------


## rubem

A informação mais importante, que é nível de sinal, não dá pra ler.

Esquece aquela barrinha pra noob, o sinal que interessa é o de baixo, vertical e horizontal, nivele sempre pelo menor (Se tem em cima digamos -60dBm, e em baixo V/H em -61/-65dBm, o sinal real é -65dBm, não adianta um chain ter sinal bom e o outro ruim, as perdas de pacote no chain com sinal ruim vão limitar tudo).

E essa tradução porca e burra do navegador não, desativa essa merda, usar o termos em inglês que pelo menos tem lógica, _"Monitorizar"_ nem existe! (É _"Monitorar"_). Sobre a POTÊNCIA de transmissão, não adianta colocar 5dBm, porque a faixa de 5150-5350MHz *NÃO* é permitida pra uso outdoor, ela é só pra uso indoor então o firmware limita a potência EIRP a 20dBm. Logo, se informou que a antena tem 16dBi, o firmware vai limitar a POTÊNCIA de saída a 4dBm, afinal 16 + 4 = 20, e 20dBm EIRP é o limite de potência que esse firmware respeita quando seleciona o país Brasil e talvez metade dos países do ocidente.

Mas sobre a pergunta, não tem potência mágica, você ajusta ela no lado A conforme o nível de sinal que chega no lado B. Que se exploda se você "gosta" da potência X ou Y, quem manda é o receptor, se no receptor tem sinal tipo -65dBm e está usando data rate tipo MCS15, vai precisa aumentar esse sinal em 10dBm, ou seja, passar de 20dBm EIRP pra 30dBm EIRP, isso se faz aumentando o ganho da antena ou a potência da antena. Aumentar 1dBm na potência no lado A vai o sinal subir 1dBm no lado B (Sobe de -65dBm pra -64dBm, repara o sinal de menos da frente, dever R$ 65 é R$ 1 a mais que dever R$ 64, é fácil entender isso se fizer analogias).

E se o throughut que precisa é algo tipo 40-50Mbps *NÃO DESPERDICE* 40MHz de largura de canal ("Amplitude" tem sentido mas complica a compreensão pra leigos, fale em LARGURA do canal que todo mundo entende, ninguém fala em amplitude de rua, e sim LARGURA) se estiver em área urbana. O espectro tá meio poluído justo por causa dessa pataquada de leigo meter o bedelho no que não conhece e ferrar espectro a toa, pra muito PTP particular até 10MHz tava bom, não sei pra que essa besteira de deixar em modo auto pra ocupar 40MHz se não usa tanta banda! Quanto maior a largura do canal menor a sensibilidade, então é IGNORÂNCIA duas vezes usar canal largo com sinal baixo (-60dBm é ruim pra MCS15, digamos), porque atrapalha o próprio PTP, mas também atrapalha a vizinhança a toa. 

Defina que data rate precisa (O throughput será algo tipo metade do data rate), e veja se tem sinal suficiente pra ele. Use a mínima potência necessária pra esse data rate (Pra não poluir espectro lá longe), e use a mínima largura necessária pra esse thropughput (Se 10MHz é suficiente, não use NEM 20MHz de largura! Quem precisa 40MHz MESMO é provedor grande, não provedor de fundo de quintal, 40MHz tem potencial pra throughput tipo 150Mbps em PTP urbano, nem a pau que provedor iniciante ou de fundo de quintal precisará disso!).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

rubem, como sou consumidor doméstico e para quase todos os clientes ajusto em 20 MHz e fixo um determinado canal. Os clientes em sua maioria possui apenas 1 M de velocidade na zona rural e aqui na cidade 2 M; De toda forma dá para ver vídeos de média resolução em algumas coisas a mais simultaneamente.
A maioria já me adianta que tendo you tube, facebook, whatsapp está bom, um e outro netflix ou outros tipos de streaming de vídeo. Poderia usar 10 MHz, até mesmo 5 MHz por que idosos principalmente usam apenas o celular só que são poucos os roteadores que ofereçam essa largura de banda. 

Meu celular e dos meus filhos ( Motorola) podem usar a banda de 5.8, mas são pouquíssimos os modelos; Samsung e LG raramente funciona em 5.8 nos modelos intermediários os de entrada piorou e muitos somente gsm no chip 2.
Uns 3 anos atrás, até 2 anos, os provedores se baseavam em PCs conectados ao seu cliente hoje são em dispositivos móveis e arquivos na nuvem e alguns mantém um streaming de vídeo próprio.
Operadoras de celulares, provedores grandes ou pequenos estão se virando para se ajustarem ao perfil do cliente, inclusive fabricantes de roteadores.

Minha ex, usa em certos momentos 2 PCs e um celular, normalmente 1 PC e 1 celular e se vier uma segunda pessoa usar o streaming de vídeo o coisa dá "pau", e o provedor entrega 12 M dos 10 prometidos. Creio que o gargalo está no roteador, precisando de contratar um outro provedor. Uma das soluções seria um roteador em 5.8( talvez), mas os celulares não tem esse suporte embora sejam Asus, Samsung e LG. Já em minha casa posso usar tranquilamente em 5.8, mas na loja em 2.4 o que pretendo fazer em 2019 mas logo nem em 5.8 vai prestar; tudo muito poluído.

----------

